# Newby question about warranties



## pleiku (Jan 11, 2016)

I see that some modelers begin modifying their engines and cars virtually the moment they get them in the door. Everything from changing the couplers on up to milling to fit new decoders. At what point does the warranty become void? Obviously some people are completely unconcerned about this. Should I be?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would seem a good idea to run the train for
a month or so to determine that it is as
designed before doing any modification that
could affect a warranty.

Usually, electronic and/or electric devices will
show any defects soon after going into use.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Makers will offer different warranties, you just need to read the small print. Most will offer to replace or make good any proved manufacturing defect for a stated period of time. As Don says most faults will show up quite quickly. I don't know the consumer law in the US but in the UK your contract is with the supplying retailer not the manufacturer, so they are your first port of call.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My experience is that since the model railroading community is very small, most manufacturers are pretty good about their warrantees, so long as it's fairly obvious that it was a manufacturing defect.

For example, if you replace the couplers or add a decoder, then a gear cracks, it's pretty obvious that wasn't your fault. OTOH, if there is a broken hand rail, or the headlight is out after you've cracked open the shell, that's a no-win.

Best advice has already been given, though. Test it first.


----------

